# So far so good



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone!
Well i have my councilling appt and chromosone/cystic bloods done tomorrow!
I now have got all my results off my blood samples back, and have got a copy of them for clinic tomorrow and so far the results are all fine!!!
Its costing us £160 tomorrow for them 2 tests done,but hey we still cannot complain mark says"we have to pay THEM £160,to take UR blood" lol
Iam worried about these hormone ones cos iam due on today but no sign yet! she is always on time and the doctors are shut over the weekend and monday and they have to be done on day 3 iam panicking now i dont want her to come for a few days until surgery opens again after the weekend and i bet she comes tonight aarrgghh! Any suggestion anyone?
love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kelly,
the blood test you need I presume will check your FSH levels... these are fine to be done from days 2 - 5, doesn't have to be exactly on day 3...  ring your clinic to check, but I'm sure your be fine.  these things are luckily quite flexible which is handy...
Helen x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks very much for ur replie helen hun!
Well af deffinatly be here tonight or tomorrow! so if she shows tomorrow that will mean i will have my fsh bloods taken on 3-4days so that shud be fine shudnt it?
love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

yes should be fine, I had mine done on day 4 last time, and that was fine too...
Helen x


----------

